# FreeBSD 10.3 crashes with TL-WN851ND(AR9227)



## mzs47 (Jun 15, 2016)

I recently bought this PCI wireless card for my PC, the device shows up when I run `ifconfig`.


```
ifconfig ath0
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
   ether ec:08:6b:a0:3d:1c
   nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
   media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
   status: no carrier

dmesg | grep ath
ath0: <Atheros 9227> mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c0ffff irq 19 at device 1.0 on pci3
ath0: [HT] enabling HT modes
ath0: [HT] enabling short-GI in 20MHz mode
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC receive enabled
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC transmit enabled
ath0: [HT] 2 RX streams; 2 TX streams
ath0: Enabling register serialisation
ath0: AR9227 mac 384.2 RF5133 phy 15.15
ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x00c0

freebsd-version
10.3-RELEASE-p5
```

When I try to restart networking(netif), the system crashes and during boot freezes causing it to crash and dump the core and log, to make it boot, I have to enter single user mode and comment out the entries.

I know there is an old thread Thread 38553, but thought the driver support would be there by now and when I came across this wiki I finally bought it, it is hard to find brands listed under ath(4) here.

My options are to wait till this is supported in the coming release, else install Debian on a partition. But would like to stick with FreeBSD, so any help or directions would help.


----------



## wuarapo (Jul 12, 2016)

Same here, after turn on AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter, my system freezes.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 12, 2016)

AR9227 works on -HEAD.

Please, read the following wiki page for further details.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath(4)/80211n


----------



## mzs47 (Jul 26, 2019)

Well it seems to work as access point in release 12 (in mode 11g) , but not as client.


----------

